# Holster for my PX4.



## numbertwo (May 28, 2012)

I have a full size PX4, it's too big to be a concealed carry and here in Hawaii we can't do CC anyway. So this will just be for HD purposes of when ever the zombies come. [I'll be acquiring other more compact handguns for a hopeful CC allowing future.]

I was looking at the BLACKHAWK holsters ( Concealed Carry Holsters | SERPA Concealment Holsters - BLACKHAWK! ) Anyone have any experience with these holsters and specifically their PX4 Storm?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Nitecriket (Jul 5, 2012)

Try this place. Its where I received my carry holster but they also have outside carry.

Crossbreed Holsters > Home


----------



## numbertwo (May 28, 2012)

I'll take a look, thanks!


----------

